
Florida police shoot autistic man's caretaker as he lies in street - phr4ts
http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-florida-caretaker-shot-20160721-snap-story.html
======
someone7x
The part that gets me is that there was a pre-existing crisis, the escaped
patient playing in the street, and one guy working to resolve it. Enter the
police and instead of helping they shoot the guy trying to solve the crisis.

How does anyone enter that situation and interpret the need for violence? It's
very difficult for me to imagine much grey area in this particular case.

------
phr4ts
"As long as I've got my hands up, they're not going to shoot me. This is what
I'm thinking. ‘They're not going to shoot me,’" he said. "Wow, was I wrong."

